# Recovering Experimental Religion



## N. Eshelman (Aug 29, 2008)

I am wondering if anyone has listened to these lectures by Sherman Isbell on 'experimental religion'? They were recommended to me and I was wondering if anyone else has heard them? 

Thanks!


----------



## Gesetveemet (Aug 30, 2008)

> I am wondering if anyone has listened to these lectures by Sherman Isbell on 'experimental religion'? They were recommended to me and I was wondering if anyone else has heard them?



Thank you, I listened to one lecture in part, sounded good. Lord willing I will hear it in full soon.



> *Experimental Salvation* by J.C. Philpot​
> But if salvation implies a previous state from which it is a deliverance, then I Say that it is childish folly to talk of being saved if we know nothing experimentally of what we are saved from ... All doctrines, notions, forms, creeds, ordinances and ceremonies short of this manifested salvation are as the dust of the balance, and as the driven stubble before the wind. What, for instance, is election, except it be revealed to my soul that I was elected before the foundation of the world? What is redemption to me, except the atoning blood of the Lamb be sprinkled on my conscience? What is the everlasting love of a Triune Jehovah, unless that etersal love be shed abroad in my heart by the Holy Ghost? To see these things revealed in the Bible is nothing. To hear them preached by one of God's ministers is nothing. To receive the truth into our judgment and to yield to them an unwavering assent is nothing. Thousands have done this who are blaspheming God in hell *…a man must have salvation as an internal reality, as a known, enjoyed, tasted, felt and handled possession, or he will never enter into the kingdom of heaven.*"
> 
> _from _*"What Is It That Saves A Soul"*



Have a good Lord's day,



.


----------



## Galatians220 (Aug 30, 2008)

I have listened to them... We were supposed to have attended that conference, but I fell quite ill that week and couldn't travel. Planning on listening to the rest of the addresses; I understand that Rev. William MacLeod preached an _especially good_ sermon at it.

Margaret


----------

